# Game 42: Nets @ Sonics--01.28.06



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 42
New Jersey Nets @ Seattle Supersonics**
Saturday January 28th, 2006
10:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 22-19


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Ronald Murray*</td><td>*Ray Allen*</td><td>*Robert Swift*</td><td>*Rashard Lewis*</td><td>*Mikki Moore*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>11.0</td><td>24.6</td><td>5.3</td><td>21.9</td><td>2.6</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>1.9</td><td>4.3</td><td>4.1</td><td>5.8</td><td>1.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>2.9</td><td>3.6</td><td>.2</td><td>2.3</td><td>.4</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Damien Wilkins*</td><td>*Johan Petro*</td><td>*Nick Collison*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>11.7</td><td>3.2</td><td>6.8</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>3.4</td><td>5.4</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>.2</td><td>1.1</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.8</td><td>3.5</td><td>12.5</td><td>18.4</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.1</td><td>1.1</td><td>5.6</td><td>7.1</td><td>4.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.9</td><td>1.2</td><td>1.0</td><td>3.8</td><td>.8</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Zoran Planinic*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.6</td><td>3.5</td><td>4.2</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.4</td><td>1.3</td><td>3.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.2</td><td>.5</td><td>.7</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Sonics*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.1</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Ray Allen 24.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson/Jason Kidd 7.1</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Reggie Evans 7.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.9</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Luke Ridnour 6.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.98</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Luke Ridnour 1.64</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .85</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Rashard Lewis/Robert Swift .79</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 49.3%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Mikki Moore 57.7%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 39.4%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Rashard Lewis 39.1%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 86.4%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Vladimir Radmanovic 92.9%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>22-19</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>21-21</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>18-25</td><td>5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>14-27</td><td>8</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>14-30</td><td>9.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>36-5</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>26-18</td><td>11.5</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>22-19</td><td>14</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>24-17</td><td>12</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>22-20</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>21-21</td><td>15.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>21-21</td><td>15.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>19-22</td><td>17</td></table>

*Previous Games:*
12.15.05 @ NJ: Nets 109- Sonics 99 

*Upcoming Games:*
March 15th, @ NJ​


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Murray and Allen starting in the backcourt, interesting combination, though not surprising. 

The Nets should look to set up Krstic early against the likes of Swift, Moore et al. The Sonics are weak in the middle, except for Collison.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Luke and VladRad are both game time decisions at this point.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Hope both don't play. That'd make it easier.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Kidd needs to limit his minutes tonight


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vince needs to play


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

uke: at Flip & Mikki starting.

Luke is very likely to start this game...how effective he'll be will be the big question mark. He'd been playing so well the past 5 or 6 games, it's a shame he had to get injured at the end of the Utah game where they already had a 20 pt lead...he should've been taken out along with Ray & Shard early.....

& I never thought I'd say this but I hope Radman is healthy & can start. MIkki Moore is the most useless player, I swear. He can't rebound, he can't defend; he's a 7 ft stick figure. ergh, how he starts over Reggie & Nick I don't know.

Sonics suck playing at home, so I'd expect them to lose. They play too tight at home, & Ray can't hit a f***ing 3 at home---he was 2-11 against Dallas, many of them wide open shots.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Great job on the game thread ToddMac! :cheers: 

Well... after 3 very disappointing games, I hope the Nets will finish this road trip with a win. Its going to be tough as they're on a back to back. I hope the Nets can bounce back and win this game before heading home.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Vince isn't playing in this one? :sad:


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> Kidd needs to limit his minutes tonight


I agree here. 1 match is not more important than postseason.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Can't stop Jesus Shuttlesworth

I expect 40+ from him tonight in a Sonics victory

0-4 road trip


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

:curse: :curse: :curse: LF, DON'T START VAUGHN :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Just finished watching He got game....i am excited to see this game... Hopefully VC will come and this becomes a more competitive game..


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Please, _please_, Lawrence Frank, make an adjustment. If the Sonics beat us, don't let it be from behind the ark.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

In the last game against the Sonics, the Nets shot 48% and Krstic had his best game of the year.

It will be great if those things happen tonight.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

ghoti said:


> In the last game against the Sonics, the Nets shot 48% and Krstic had his best game of the year.
> 
> It will be great if those things happen tonight.


 Proof that their frontline may be even softer than ours.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Is Vince playing?

I'm lucky to watch the Nets on T.V tonight but will be disappointed if he isn't playing.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Is Vince playing?
> 
> I'm lucky to watch the Nets on T.V tonight but will be disappointed if he isn't playing.





what channel ?


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Vince is going to play


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> what channel ?


Sportsnet pacific.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> what channel ?


For those in Canada, its going to be aired in Channel 406 in Rogers Cable. :cheers:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

justasking? said:


> For those in Canada, its going to be aired in Channel 406 in Rogers Cable. :cheers:


And its on channel 407 if you have Bell expressvu. :cheers:


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> And its on channel 407 if you have Bell expressvu. :cheers:



thnx man... just saw the scheduel... nice ... it'll be better if vince plays!...


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> thnx man... just saw the scheduel... nice ... it'll be better if vince plays!...


Yeah! it'll definently be worth it if VC plays tonight but i'll watch the game regardless.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

uptown4784 said:


> Vince is going to play


 is that based on anything, or are you just saying you think he will?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

game starting soon??

any word on vince?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I'll be getting updates from this game on my cell phone as I gotta go back to work while the game is on... hopefully I will be back for the 4th quarter. I'll be cheering for the Nets either way, they really need all they can get on the road against a HIGH scoring Seattle team.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

They said the biggest was the biggest group, man, **** Paul.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

over the last 14 games at seatlle: nets are 2-12.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

for those living in Canada

the game is on channel 406- Roger Sportsnet Pacific--- i think Air Fly will be able to watch this game--he lives in western Canada i believe?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

WTF?... Sportsnet is showing the dallas game instead of the Nj one!!!!1


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince is starting.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

:curse: 

This is killing.. Sportsnet has in Large writing.. New jersey vs Seattle i tune on it.. i see the Dallas game!! :curse:


----------



## Wrighteous (Jul 2, 2005)

Directv is doing a free preview for the NBA league pass so Im supposed to be watching the game right now but its showing PORTLAND VS GONZAGA....



WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Morrison from Conzaga has 41 points!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

What the eff?!?! Anyone else watching on League Pass? This Seattle station is showing the Gonzaga game over the Sonics game. Looks like I'll be missing the opening 5 or so minutes.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Stupid league pass. They should AWAYS use YES Network feed. The stupid Seattle feed is showing the Gonzaga game.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> :curse:
> 
> This is killing.. Sportsnet has in Large writing.. New jersey vs Seattle i tune on it.. i see the Dallas game!! :curse:


They're showing it relax lol. I thought that first too.

but after the collage hoops i think.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> They're showing it relax lol. I thought that first too.
> 
> but after the collage hoops i think.



Yo Morrison is Crazy.. 41 points.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Wrighteous (Jul 2, 2005)

I HOPE wright plays  This may be the last time for me to watch the nets during the regular season because Im to cheap to order league pass


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Morrison should shave that fur on his upper lip. He looks like a bum.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Morrison would be perfect as a off the bench 2 or 3. The perfect draft would be Dee Brown with our pick and Landlord Williams with the Clips pick. Out of all the season the Clip show had to be a playoff team, it had to be this season.


----------



## Wrighteous (Jul 2, 2005)

PORTLAND... WTF are you calling a timeout for. LOSE ALREADY!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

looks like Vlad and Luke will be starting for the sonics.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Aif fly.. this channel is weird... they said they're showing it.. and this guy shows up and says enjoy the second half of the Mavs game.. i am confused man. :curse:


----------



## Wrighteous (Jul 2, 2005)

Its Showtime!!!!


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> looks like Vlad and Luke will be starting for the sonics.


 Really?! We have not luck whats so ever.


----------



## Byrdman1531 (Aug 23, 2005)

thank god vince is starting...hopefully hell get that back loosened up with a 540 twohanded windmill dunk over BOTH Swift and Collison...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Sonics win the tip...and turn it over.

Nenad hits, Nets go up 2-0.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Woohoo Vc Attacking


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Carter basket and a foul, going to the line....

didnt hit


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Ray misses, sonics get it back. Swift misses, rebound Nenad.

Vince drives, gets goaltened and fouled. Goes to the line and misses. 4-0 Nets.

Lewis lays it in. 4-2 Nets


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Carter looks great.. defending ray allen very well and moving fine...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ hits. 6-2 Nets.

Lewis misses, Swift misses a put back, goes out off Seattle.

Nenad hits a hook in the paint. 8-2 Nets.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Jefferson hit assist Carter.

Krstic hits
Carter hits 10-2 NEts


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince hits a jumper. 10-2 Nets.

Allen hits a long 2. 10-4 Nets.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ for 3 and hits!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krsitc steals it.

RJ drives but no foul called.

Ray Allen hits a 3

13-7 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ nails a three. 13-4 Nets.

Nets steal it. RJ gets it taken away...ray hits a three. 13-7 Nets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I think just the presence of the Big three makes everyone more comfortable.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

When did Collins go back to the fro? awesome


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Carter hits


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Damn Allen hits a pretty one 

15-9 Nets

Carter with pretty fadeaway.

Ridnour loses it

RJ to Kidd but Kidd cant finish.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> When did Collins go back to the fro? awesome




I wanna see!!!!! Someone post a pic of him please.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Someone on the Nets hits. and ray naswer. 15-9 Nets.

Vince hits. 17-9 Nets.

Lewis drives, and gets fouled, going to the line.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

i really think carter shud resist those fade-aways.. he needs to assert himself and attack


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

VC is playing awsome!!!! he has 6 pts so far.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Lewis gets fouled and goes to the line

hits both

17-11 Nets

Nets TimeOut


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Lewis hits the first.

Time out. Nets lead 17-10.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> i really think carter shud resist those fade-aways.. he needs to assert himself and attack


Stop being negative. MJ does those all the time.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Kidd still cannot make a layup. :curse:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

OT: Philly wins tonight, Damn Knicks!! They are withing half a game out now, wtf happened to our big lead.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Stop being negative. MJ does those all the time.




MJ always attacked and finished. VC settle for bad shots some times.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Stop being negative. MJ does those all the time.


i'm not being negative.. i love that hes hitting them, but more time than not, those dont fall


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Collins hits!!!!!! lol

Krstic with a TO, OMG!!! lead down to 4


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

****. the team doctor is looking at kidds knee...


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

....and jus when we look healthy


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

COllins
!!!!!!!!!!!!1.. he had vince coming off the pick looked at him and did not pass him the ball!!!!!!1


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter is coming back, and he seems very healthy, go Nets.

Kidd, Carter, Jefferson, Krstic.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd looks hurt, but will play on. Scary moment right.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

phew, kidd is okay.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

I attribute a lot of the Nets injuries to Frank's inability to use the bench properly.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ gets fouled will go the line

hits both

21-15 Nets.

RJ with 9 Points.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

What happened to Kidd?

If he's done so is our season.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

VC with a pass to Jefferson, fouled to the line..

hits the first
hits the second

Nets lead 21 - 15


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

RJ pass the balllllllll vince is alone on the basline!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Sonics are pikcing up a lot of fouls. 4 team fouls already.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Do you guys think we should get the 7th seed in the East and play Miami. We can beat them and have a good pick in the draft.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

How many boards does Krstic have already?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> What happened to Kidd?
> 
> If he's done so is our season.


 Just looked like he twisted his knee a little. He stayed in, so I'm guessing he's okay.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice to see VC attacking and RJ having a great night so far. Hope Kidd's knee is fine. 

Lets go Nets!


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

lol @ the Sonics announcers talking about Swifts "ups".


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Do you guys think we should get the 7th seed in the East and play Miami. We can beat them and have a good pick in the draft.


 We played them well in the regular season, but that doesn't mean those games are going to be so easy when Shaq is playing at full steam (aka, when he really cares)


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

23-17 Nets after Krstic hits

RJ gets hit and will go to the line


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Do you guys think we should get the 7th seed in the East and play Miami. We can beat them and have a good pick in the draft.


no way, babe.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Jeffeson is playing great too.

to the line now


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Wow, the Sonics defense is Nets-like.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

its nice to see RJ attacking.. but every time hes getting the ball.. he's not even looking to pass or see any1 else..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

24-17 Nets.

I'm being lazy on the play by play, I know.

Vlad Rad hits. 24-20 Nets.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Jefferson with 10 already.

Radman with a 3.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC_15 said:


> its nice to see RJ attacking.. but every time hes getting the ball.. he's not even looking to pass or see any1 else..


 and by anyone else, do you mean Vince?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Rad with a 3 but Cliffy answers back

27-20 Nets

Petro hits a pretty one, travel?

Krstic gets foul, 2 on Petro and Swift.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Swift in foul trouble, and now Petro as 2.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Robinson with a threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Nets lead 27-22


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Charlie Brown said:


> Wow, the Sonics defense is Nets-like.




The Nets always play good defense Mr. Brown. Even the games that looked ugly that we lost, all those games the other team didn't score as much. It's just that they have trouble scoring.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

The Nets are going to score more in one quarter tonight than they have been scoring in a half lately.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> and by anyone else, do you mean Vince?



not just vince.. see when J-kidd posts up he looks.. and he spoted cliff.. wehn Rj posts up... forget it...if theres 2 players on him hell want it..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What has gotten into Cliff of late? He should pass it around to the other team members


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i've always said rj has poor court vision


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC_15 said:


> not just vince.. see when J-kidd posts up he looks.. and he spoted cliff.. wehn Rj posts up... forget it...if theres 2 players on him hell want it..


 Well to be fair, Kidd has (arguably) the best court vision in the league...thats a rough comparison. I know what your point is, but I wouldn't use kidd as the measuring stick.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Charlie Brown said:


> The Nets are going to score more in one quarter tonight than they have been scoring in a half lately.


Yeah. Certainly this is a refreshing start after those miserable games.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

**** Krstic missed both freethrows. :curse:


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

I cannot stand missed FT's.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Krstic looking good out there so far. Contesting a bunch of shots, 5 rebounds, tipped a Ridnour shot away earlier but didn't get credit for it, and a steal. Plus, he's gotten the Sonics big men into foul trouble.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

...and then he misses both free throws...


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kurly goes 1 of 2 from the line

27-22 Nets

Sonics lose it.

Carter misses a 3.

Foul on Padgett.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Charlie Brown said:


> I cannot stand missed FT's.


 Yeah, its getting ridiculous.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

lets get vc the ball hasnt scored since 7:18 mark


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> i've always said rj has poor court vision


He certainly doesn't have the court vision of Vince Carter.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Krstic looking good out there so far. Contesting a bunch of shots, 5 rebounds, tipped a Ridnour shot away earlier but didn't get credit for it, and a steal. Plus, he's gotten the Sonics big men into foul trouble.


because Krstic All Star.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Damn

27-24 Nets

Robinson misses

Murray misses

24 second Violation on Nets


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

The Nets offensive sets are horrible.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

These missed free throws are starting to become a problem.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Murray with an air ball

Robinson misses a 3.

Ridnour fouled, side out

Sonics lose it but Murray misses at the buzzer.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*End of First*
Nets 27
Soincs 24


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

LMAO "operation success. Patient died"


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Charlie Brown said:


> The Nets offensive sets are horrible.


Since Vaughn got in.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Didnt know Lamond was playing tonight?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vincanity15311 said:


> LMAO "operation success. Patient died"


 Mark Jackson is the man.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> Didnt know Lamond was playing tonight?


 He was activated for yesterdays game.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

I got my driver's license today


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Didnt know Lamond was playing tonight?


He did and missed a 3 lol.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

heres my take on the 1st quarter


1- Krisitc playing great, except those missed free-throws.. he's wokring hard inside..
2- kidd.. same as always.. playing good.... need to take shots when he can.. 
3- Rj ( after last game) game out very agressive.. maybe too agressive.. but still playing..
4- Props to Collins.. he's busting his a'' of..
5- VC letting the game come to him.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

jarkid said:


> because Krstic All Star.


Especially when he plays the Sonics.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> I got my driver's license today


 congrats!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Dammit Allen hits

27-26 Nets

Vaughn drives and Wilkens gets fouled will go the line.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Damn Murray and Cliffy.. getting the passes without even thinking.. are chuking up shots..


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

the netts hav forgotten about vc


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> I got my driver's license today


Nice. :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I liked the other game against the sonics where Ray didn't do anything for like 95% of the game more.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

VC to the line after a nice drive

missed the first, hits the second.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wilkens misses 1 and makes the other

29-27

Carter draws the foul will go the line.

misses the 1st and makes the 2nd.

30-27 Nets.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

VC needs to hit his FTs..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> I got my driver's license today


Congrats, just dont be thinking about what Vince will and wont do whilst driving


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> the netts hav forgotten about vc


No one could ever forget VC, he's like Chuck Norris that way.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

What happened? We just had the Sonics sweating perfusely like 10 minutes ago. There back in the game now.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> What happened? We just had the Sonics sweating perfusely like 10 minutes ago. There back in the game now.


 Kidd went out, the offense slowed down and Ray started knocking down shots.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Way to box out guys. :curse:


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

murray please stop


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter rebounds

They double Carter and hes fouled, side out

Murray traveled.

Flip misses but Petro tips it back in.

Murray misses

and now Sonics lead by 1. 

30-31 Sonics.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

The offense has turned into iso plays for Lamond Murray.

Damn, Frank is a genius.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

And the sonics take a 31-30 lead.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Please take Lamond out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! damn..


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Timeout Nets, Murray what going on man?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Charlie Brown said:


> The offense has turned into iso plays for Lamond Murray.
> 
> Damn, Frank is a genius.


 :laugh:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Crap, they're playing Collison this game. He's tough - not a push-over like the rest of their frontline.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> What happened? We just had the Sonics sweating perfusely like 10 minutes ago. There back in the game now.


they have forgetten vc was playin 
i mean 4 shots come on
how does nenad have 7 fga


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

What is Rod Thorns obsession with playing Old School type of ball? And getting veterans, really old ones.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> they have forgetten vc was playin
> i mean 4 shots come on
> how does nenad have 7 fga


 He had like 3 of them trying to put a shot back in, which he ended up doing.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Soincs are applying heavy double teaming to Carter, that sucks.

Take Murray out Frank and Vaughn.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> they have forgetten vc was playin
> i mean 4 shots come on
> how does nenad have 7 fga



Vince is being double teamed almost every time he gets the ball .. theyre making him to pass it..


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we are down by 1, go nets..............!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

wrong time to be sittin vc


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

RJ with a basket.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wright getting some early action.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> Vince is being double teamed almost every time he gets the ball .. theyre making him to pass it..


it is called runnin plays


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> wrong time to be sittin vc


 isn't it always according to you?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ hits and gets us our lead back.

Sonics lose it. 

Kidd misses a 3 and Padgett gets it back but Seattle with a fastbreak steal.

34-33 Nets.

Damn, Kidd shot bounced in an out.

Wright getting good minutes?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> it is called runnin plays


 they can run all the plays they want, but if they double team him when he gets the ball, he's going to have to pass out of it.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Vince should be playing 50 minutes a game. He'd play more, but he has pity.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Kidd needs to hit those


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

I guess kidd didnt learn a lesson from last night's game. chucking up threes again


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

wow, Antoine Wright !

Kidd Carter Jefferson Wright Murray


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

oh man second chance is hurting us.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> it is called runnin plays


Thats just silly. If you get doubled almost everytime you get the ball, theres not much you can do with it cept passs or force a shot


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

can kidd not shoot or what


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

That was a smart play by Wright breaking up the fastbreak. Its nice to see the young guy doing some good stuff.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Is there a curse on the Nets? How can other teams scrubs hit wide open shot and whenever we get open looks, we shoot bricks. Just once in my life, I wish the Nets could hit open shots consistently.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wilkens hits 35-32 Soncis

Kidd misses

and Wright tips it out.

Petry is fouled by Padgett will got to the line


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Wilkins is playing like his daddy used to. At least he's not playing like his uncle.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

If you're watching the game, keep a eye on that big, white dude named Swift on the Sonics. He had a couple of nice games and he seems like a good player.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

struggle again in the 2nd qurater.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Krstic scores a nice pass from kidd.

But he missed an easy put back.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Collison is the type of PF the Nets need.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

i agree with vinsane, stop shooting kidd, just pass the ball !


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

3rd foul on Allen. Good news.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

Why does Kidd keep shooting?

I know he is the greatest at the mid range J but he needs to stop :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Jefferson for 3! He's stepping up


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ for 3 and hits

39-37 Soncis


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Jefferson for threeeeeeeeeee, a pass from Kidd. :banana: 

Lets Gooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

RJ Has come to shoot.....we need to take over for the last 4 mins wit Allen out


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

the ball bounced off 3 players, none of them catched it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

RJ is definitely doing his thing tonight.

I just hope that the Sonics do not go to a Hack-a-RJ attack.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Isn't it amazing how teams like the Spurs, Sonics, Milwaukee and other teams have big men that they rarely use and they would start here. It's that hard to get a big man to help our needs. Then they won't trade them for no freakin reason.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Charlie Brown said:


> RJ is definitely doing his thing tonight.
> 
> I just hope that the Sonics do not go to a Hack-a-RJ attack.


 he needs to work on those FTs.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

How can Radman look in a mirror and think that bear looks good?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Isn't it amazing how teams like the Spurs, Sonics, Milwaukee and other teams have big men that they rarely use and they would start here. It's that hard to get a big man to help our needs. Then they won't trade them for no freakin reason.


 its not no reason. We don't have much they want that would be more important to them then having big man depth.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd 0-4 in the period and yet he continues to shoot


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Carter with an acrobatic shot.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ steals and tied game.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice steal RJ!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

tie game! 41-41!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sonics sure do have a bunch of athletic bigs. Note to Thorn thats how you pick your bigs in the draft


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> kidd 0-4 in the period and yet he continues to shoot


 He should be cut.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

box out box out !they grad so many offensive rebounds.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter hitting it, damn Carter sure does have a big head.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Carter again, he has 11.

Jefferson hits. 19


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Jefferson with 19.

Going for 40 tonight.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

Kidd needs to get a personal shooting coach.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Carter hitting it, damn Carter sure does have a big head.


With out the head band, there is nothing holding it back.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Anyone notice Vince talking to Krstic after that defensive lap.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Carter again.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why kidd why
vince do somethin


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd shoots so crazy from last game, after the 3 pointer missed, he shoots so terribly.

Somebody stop him to shoot !


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> its not no reason. We don't have much they want that would be more important to them then having big man depth.




Yeah, but they barely use them. It's just strange how we desperatly need one and they don't even use them and treat them like 5 minute players.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

How long have you guys watching Kidd and the Nets?

He always has spells like this and works it out.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Charlie Brown said:


> With out the head band, there is nothing holding it back.


is he wearin the headband i think he should get rid of it


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Carter and RJ both came to play tonight. :banana: 

19 for RJ and 13 for Vinsanity!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nets down 1.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

somene tell kidd to stop shooting infact only VC and RJ should shoot they should have 50 fg attempts between the 2 of them wed be up 20!!!


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> is he wearin the headband i think he should get rid of it


No head band tonight.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> is he wearin the headband i think he should get rid of it


 no headband tonight.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

Kidd why do you shoot?

Throw the ball up to one of our athletic big men, someone like J.Collins or N.Krstic :banana:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think its in the best interest of the team that Kidd stops shooting


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

y is kidd shooting


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Lewis will go to the line

and makes both

3 point Sonic lead.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Charlie Brown said:


> No head band tonight.





ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> no headband tonight.



weird.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

squaleca said:


> somene tell kidd to stop shooting infact only VC and RJ should shoot they should have 50 fg attempts between the 2 of them wed be up 20!!!


finally, we have healthy RJ and VC, so i hope Kidd stop shooting, give the ball to RJ and vince.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

RJ has 19 and VC has 13 and we're still losing. Go figure


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

this is one bad team.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Since when did the Nets turn in the Celtics circa 2000-2001 with all these three's?

Once again I am in awe of Frank's genius.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

alright rj time to start passin to vc


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

god dammit


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

all we need is seattle to hit a 3 to have the worst end to the quarter possible


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> RJ has 19 and VC has 13 and we're still losing. Go figure


becasue kidd shoots too much. and missed.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Back to the iso and dish.

Yuck.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Halftime*
Nets 47
Sonics 54


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we are going to lose this game again. and we don't have a title this year.
sigh... play like a ****


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ shot in and out.

5 point lead after Ridnour hits

Offensive foul.

Ridnour hits again

7 point Sonics lead.

foul on Wilkens

jeez, Kidd get it in the basket to save his life.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

don't worry guys, we'll beat seattle in a jump shooting contest


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Can we get some stops PLEASE! It seems like the Sonics are scoring everytime down the floor. No stops = more work for the big 3 and a lost game


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my freakin god, I just looked at the score. We're down 7. Nets game seriously make me wanna throw up


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

well we jus need to outscore them by 8 in the 3rd.. and we WILL win this game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> alright rj time to start passin to vc


 :sigh:


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Jason Kidd is singlehandedly losing the Nets this game.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

Go figure

Half ends on an *Ason* Kidd missed jumper.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

We can't defend for our lives man..... in the second half.. Frank should make it clear.. That VC and rj shoud have the ball in their hands most of the time..


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd cant make ****!


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow! not a good way to end the half but oh well.......we'll do better in the 2nd.

Hopefully Kidd finds his rhythem.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

ya we g2 go thru VC


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my goodness, if we lose the Sixers will be tied with us.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Let's have some half time entertainment...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Charlie Brown said:


> Let's have some half time entertainment...


hahahaha


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Charlie Brown said:


> Let's have some half time entertainment...



yo is that an Annaconda?


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Python.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> yo is that an Annaconda?


cant be, its too short


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

did that snake eat a human?!


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Is it dead?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> Is it dead?



how can it be dead if its attacking the wires lol


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Curse the Clips!!! I hope Cassell goes down with a season ending injury like last season. This is no fair. The Nets get no luck what so ever.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how long do halftimes usually last


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> how long do halftimes usually last


 too long.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I think for halftime entertainment, we should have strippers.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> how long do halftimes usually last


Vinsane, you id is coolest in this forum, and i think you are a handsome boy, aren't you?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how much time until second half


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

VC_15 said:


> how can it be dead if its attacking the wires lol


 How do know if he's not stuck there?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> how much time until second half


 only a few more seconds.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

it's going to start.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

AND1NBA said:


> How do know if he's not stuck there?


 thats what I thought...it was dead and stuck there.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I think for halftime entertainment, we should have strippers.


Good idea jizzy. I am paying for that :banana:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

2nd half starts......

VC attacking

Krstic with a 2.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd finally hits a three!


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Kidd for 3


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Jason Kidd finally nailed a three.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

urgh.....


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Here is the story behind the snake...

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/fencesnake.asp


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we are going to be killed by the three pointer again, darn.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

well we all know what the result of this game will be


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

this is frustrating


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> well we all know what the result of this game will be


LOSE.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Charlie Brown said:


> Here is the story behind the snake...
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/fencesnake.asp


 so it is dead!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This teams sucks in so many areas.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

RJ and 1.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We're about to lose to 2 of the worst teams in a row. **** it, we suck. Nice job Thorn, you had a wonderful offseason. Might as well have signed ****in SAR, at least he would have been helpful, unlike our so called bench.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Too much partying on this road trip.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

is dat Seanet booing after the charge call on kidd?


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Why is Jason Kidd playing like a ballhog?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

wtf is kidd doing


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

can i get a stop


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

Kidd has turned into Carter.

Jump shot after jump shot


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

was a 7 point game back to 12 just like that


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

VC in an iso, throws it away.

Story of the Nets offense.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn...Kidd stop shooting !!

why when Kidd and RJ is okay, Vince is injured.

kidd and Vince is okay, RJ is injured.

Vince and RJ is okay, Kidd shoots *$(&@()$&#@.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow, 22-20. Weren't we just 19-12. We suck.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

That's what I miss about KMart.

Sure the Nets got beat bad every now and then when Martin was here, I am not denyin that.

But if the Nets were getting killed like this and Swift tried that dunk, Martin would have at least laid someone out.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

After first 6 minutes I was so hopeful. Damn!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

goddamn vince ball hog already


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Charlie Brown said:


> That's what I miss about KMart.
> 
> Sure the Nets got beat bad every now and then when Martin was here, I am not denyin that.
> 
> But if the Nets were getting killed like this and Swift tried that dunk, Martin would have at least laid someone out.


i agree, we need Kmart.

Kmart keep our team not looks like a dog.l


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

why is luke ridnour so much better than kidd today?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i got a bad feelin vc will pick up a chargin foul


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

WHy is Frank turning Kidd into a SG? Hasn't he read about Kidd's shooting history?! HE STINKS! He should be making plays and not worry about shooting the damn ball.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

atleast nenads having a good game.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

krstic is have a solid game but he just missed his free throw..


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Curly With The 3 Ball!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

off board by krstic then banked it in


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

uncle cliffy fouled by lewis shooting foul
makes the first free throw
misses the second 
alley-oop pass luke to swift..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Ridnour-Swift is like the new Stockton-Malone.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

alright what happened to vc


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

krstic missed the long two down by 14
3 missed by flip murray 
carter behind back to rj for the layup
76-64


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad getting looked at by the doctor...heading to the back.

****.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

krstic to the bench
collins replaces him
sprained ankle? i hope not...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

rj is doin good but if vc doesnt have a goood game we know what happens


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

whoa it's only a ten point game? Thats kind of refreshing...I sort of stopped paying attention and it seemed like the lead should have been much more then that.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Thorn stop the bleeding! Make a move or something!!!! Something NEEDS to change! We're about to go 0-7 against WC teams on the road. Something needs to be done! NOW!!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

2 mins left in the 3rd quarter we have to finish strong and play hard in the 4th..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> rj is doin good but if vc doesnt have a goood game we know what happens


 you post a lot saying vince should shoot more?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I just don't get Thorn. Can he at least get a guy like Ely, who's playing really well this season. But no, he loves those damn picks to much. He would only trade them for Duncan. Sorry to say this but Clips are a sure playoff team. Just give up Mjax and our 1rst pick for Ely. Damn Thorn.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd to the hoop draws the foul..
kidd to the line for two 
makes the first
makes the second 
78-70


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

down to an 8 point lead.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

is Jason Collins in this game ?

of course! he just fouled Ridnour, let Ridnour has two free throw.

i love you Collins, if we don't have Collins, we could not play NBA final.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

6 point lead.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

WE ONLY DOWN BY 6 10-2 by the nets
LETS GO!!!!


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

hey just got home.... wats going on?|


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter took a hard foul... looks to be ok


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

"Goes down like Roy Jones Jr."

Ouch.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

thekidd-5 
we were down by 15 but we went on a run 81-74 sonics


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

It's shocking that it's only a 7 point game right now.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

god this team blows, just dismantle it already.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

im scared to say this.. but we're still in this


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ok the nets are 1 and 19 when trailing after 3...can we make it 2 and 19???


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

83-76 sonics wit the lead
come on nets we have to finish the game strong its the 4th quarter this is our game!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we are gonna need vince to step up big time


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

sweet the nets are givin them a fight... where the cheerleaders at?? =]


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> we are gonna need vince to step up big time



vince has been trhowing up circus shots all night....he defintely not at 100%...we need Jason Kidd to be Jason Kidd..


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Theyre going to carter... he's hitting... they need to keep feeding him the ball!!!!!!!!! they should continue doiung that play where collins set a down screen on vc's man and vc comes out on the post..


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

anyone find it oddd vince has only one 3 point attempted


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Jason Collins, 2 points 0 rebounds and 2 fouls for 23 minutes.

and we're down by 7, Jason Collins for MVP, does somebody has different comment?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> vince has been trhowing up circus shots all night....he defintely not at 100%...we need Jason Kidd to be Jason Kidd..



but he's been hitting them!!!!!!!1


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

is the 4th started yet


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

D has to tighten up


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

woow... kidd is 1-10 fg... dammm....


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Don't get your hopes up. They should pick the lead back up soon. The Nets have no desire to win


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

ray allen for da 3 
carter to rj wit the layup
86-78


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

game over, Ray Allen for three.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter is hobbling looks really slow hes not even playin d..


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jefferson keep drivin
vince takeover


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

offensive foul on lewis 
carter took a shot to his knee heads to da bench replaced by kidd


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Come On Nets U Can Doo It!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd to robinson for the swish
86-80 
time out sonics


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter, i really hate you. ****ing fragile mother ****er . maybe we should begin discussions with other teams to trade him.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I gotta get off the computer for now, but I'll get the next game thread up later tonight.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

good a timeout allows more time for vince to get straight


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> carter, i really hate you. ****ing fragile mother ****er . maybe we should begin discussions with other teams to trade him.




Agree 120%


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> offensive foul on lewis
> carter took a shot to his knee heads to da bench replaced by kidd


did he head to the locker room or the bench


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

KILLL Sssssssssssssssssssssssssssswift


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

swift wit the putback and 1...
wat happened SWIFT WAS SO CLUMSY IN THE BEGINNING...
completes the 3 point play 89-90 sonics..


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Agree 120%


if you want to trade Carter, please include Collins.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

maybe we should kill the refs????


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

man cliffy... his still got it!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

THATS A TECHNICAL FOUL on collison
vince to shoot the t AND MISSES! BS....


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i never want to see carters face again!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

if you are a nets fan , you are easy to get heart disease after the nets missed freethrow, and defense.

if you are a pistons or suns fan, you are always healthy to watch ball games.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

****in Carter. Soft *** girl.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> i never want to see carters face again!!!


well turn off the tv


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

very physical game...
kidd to robinson for the alley but misses head to the line for two
makes the first
makes the second


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Die Collins Dieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

foul on collins over the back 
89-84 sonics
8:09 left in the game
radmonovich back in replaces collison


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince has got to get goin


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We may need someone to score to win this game.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

get out of there, Jason Collins, you should consider do a surgery on your knee, and stop playing from now on.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

jefferson wit the layup 
89-86 sonics
allen fouled by collins his 5th personal foul
krstic replaces collins looks like hes ok


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

man what the hell was that??? collins aka the foulin machine...


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

jumpball radman and uncle cliffy 
we get the tap back 
jefferson drives hard to the basket
to the line for two
makes the first
makes the second 
89-88! 
8-0 run by da nets


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

OMG is the real RJ bak?? his startin to hit fts... =]


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rad to the line
makes the first
misses the second 

90-88 sonics
6:42 left


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

RJ IS ON FIYAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! wooooooooooooo


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter to the hoop misses but fouled non shooting
foul on lewis 5th personal foul
sonics 4th team foul


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

RJ is earning his meal, while VC continues to impress everyone with his delictaness.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Every ****ing Time Marv Opens His Mouth **** Ytouo*:wrt


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

lets go nets!!

we're right in this!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rad for the trey
93-88 
time-out nets

93-88 sonics


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what is rj doin shooting that shot he isnt vince


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jizzy said:


> RJ is earning his meal, while VC continues to impress everyone with his delictaness.


please stop talking.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

****, game over. Why did Radman have to play?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

please stop wit the negative talking we dont need that right now


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Come On Nets!!!!!!!!!!! Lets Go Nets..... Lets Go Nets!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> please stop talking.




No


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Carter Soars For The Dunk But Misses To The Line For Two


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

You can bet a young Vince would have dunked that.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

offensive foul on radman

93-90


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

COME ON!!!!!!!!.... keep it up bois!!!!1 DRIVE DRIVE DRIVE!!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter wit the beautiful layup! 
92-93 sonics
4:56 left


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

What Is Wrong With This Teammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Kiddd You Killed This Team


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd wit the missed three 
ray allen wit the three on the other end... 98-92


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

if we lose this game, it's all caused by Jason kidd.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

OMG, Kidd lost this game by himself.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Did we just go into a zone against the best three-point shooting team in the league?


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Come on NETS


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

KIDD what the **** is your problem what is your problem WHAT THE **** IS YOUR PROBLEM


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter draws the foul to the line
time-out

102-96 sonics
2:56 left...

come on nets kidd is really killing us tonite..


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

win or lose this is a very entertaining game.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Lets Go Nets!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

this is why nash is really a MVP, he shoots really well.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Absolutely phantom call.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

kidd cost us this game with that foul, you can never play again and i wont care.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter makes both freethrows
102-98 
ridnour wit the layup and one.. fouled by kidd 
makes the freethrow 
105-98 
2:35 left


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

lol, Kidd again


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

okay, game over we lose in 4 game straight, and we will have 5 game straight in the next game against pistons. and would be no.7 seed, and sixers will be no.3.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Bs Call!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Jnn)ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

krstic u idiot


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The Refs Cost Us This Game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

That's it. It's truly pathetic watching this team try to get a stop.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Come One!!!!!!!!! Netsssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

If there was a thread for player that lost us this game. Then Kidd would win.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> Come One!!!!!!!!! Netsssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!


we are lose.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

That's the second possession in a row Wilkins has handchecked on of our star wings on the perimeter, and not been called for a foul.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

tahts it... we lost


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

wat the fuapfcfna.sjksalkjsf
ssa,fsafasfajfajfahkashaksjthqklthqlthkwl


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

these refs called the game on the sonics...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> If there was a thread for player that lost us this game. Then Kidd would win.


yes, let's trade kidd for juan dixon and somebody else.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I really hate ****in losing.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

um we need t-mac?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I really hate ****in losing.


dont we all... :curse:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

7M3 said:


> That's the second possession in a row Wilkins has handchecked on of our star wings on the perimeter, and not been called for a foul.


also on the replay, it clearly showed that the ball wnet off his foot..


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

I Hate it.. second quarters always kill us


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tough loss it looks like. Someone has got some owning up to do at the end of the game.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

yup kidd sucked on the offenisve side and got torched by ridnour on the defensive side...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

if we had Nash in this game, Nash-Carter-Jefferson will kill the sonics.

Nash would have 4 3 pointers, and 12 dimes.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

the reffs just hate the nets.... i dunno know y... but they do....


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Dammit man, if we had scored more points we would have won.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

i still believe there were very positive things tonight...


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

but im still pissedd we blew it


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

now watch and see the "KIDD SUCKS" trends come up....


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> now watch and see the "KIDD SUCKS" trends come up....




Kidd doesn't suck but he has CLEARLY not the same Kidd as before.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

jizzy said:


> Dammit man, if we had scored more points we would have won.


Arent you obvious


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> now watch and see the "KIDD SUCKS" trends come up....


i doubt there will be as many Kidd Sucks threads as the Vince Sucks threads that we've seen.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Dammit man, if we had scored more points we would have won.


YESSSSSSS THE QUOTE OF THE DAY.... well done dude... :banana:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> i doubt there will be as many Kidd Sucks threads as the Vince Sucks threads that we've seen.


i prefer JASON COLLINS SUCKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!!

2 points 0 rebound and 6 pf !


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

people have off games... kidd had one today 
come on guys everytime one of our guys have a bad game theres so much bashing like
trade him blah blah 
we're supposed to be net fans not net haters... 

i no losing sucks but not every team is perfect.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i dont want to make everybody more depressed, but we face Detroit next.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

kidd, you have dissappointed me greatly tonight. i dont know what to say to you, pathetic doesnt justify your performance. than again outside carter and jefferson, this whole team is one pathetic mess. i will not be watching this team until changes are made. i will no longer be watching this mediocraty


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i leave for 5 minutes and come back to a loss what happened vince woke up that last 5 minutes but it looks like ray allen did to we were down by 5


----------



## krsticfan325 (May 31, 2005)

Not every team with three all stars on it is just barely over .500, either. This team is pathetic. They are constantly outcoached, outprepared and outhustled. They show the mental capacity of four year olds out on the court. They are the worst defensive team I have ever seen.

This team is on pace to win the same amount of games we won last year, which is absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

jarkid said:


> i prefer JASON COLLINS SUCKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!!
> 
> 2 points 0 rebound and 6 pf !




0 Assists as well.

25 minutes played.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> i dont want to make everybody more depressed, but we face Detroit next.


we would have 5 game straight loss.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

we are 5 and 8 in January with 1 game left- against Detroit

we were 10 and 3 in December


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> i no losing sucks but not every team is perfect.


tell that to the pistons. no no no i dare you to go tell that to them. YOU CANT!! you know why? cause if you did their perfection would blind you. then itd haunt your dreams.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

22-23 is the Nets record after the next 3 games. Way to go Thorn. You don't even have a backup plan after we couldn't sign SAR, then sign old guys for a pathetic bench, then you're obsessed with the picks and won't trade them.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> i leave for 5 minutes and come back to a loss what happened vince woke up that last 5 minutes but it looks like ray allen did to we were down by 5


funny guy, we can not lost you.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

one big positive thing is that Vince wad driving on every pocession in the 4th quarter, shooting 3 for 5 and ended up goign to the line 5 times. Now only if he can maintain that mentality for all 4 quarters of a basketball game.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> one big positive thing is that Vince wad driving on every pocession in the 4th quarter, shooting 3 for 5 and ended up goign to the line 5 times. Now only if he can maintain that mentality for all 4 quarters of a basketball game.




Please stop talking.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Well I'm just glad the NEts seem to be back healthy again...let's go get the Pistons now...no matter how bad or good this team has been playing (ok bad), let's just go get at em...


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

65 for RJ and Vince and we still lose yuk!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Please stop talking.


no


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> no




Yes


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

ill forgive kidd but man stop shooting when u have VC and RJ especialy RJ today!!!


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Why did they go away from RJ at the end of the 4th? He was on this whole game. Least he could have done was drive the ball and get fouled and keep the game within a possession while Kidd decided to take another retarded in rhythm 3 (even tho he needs his feet set to hit them) and Vince who did alright but was seemingly unaware of how much time was left and looked like he was more into padding his stats and being the hero instead of getting us the best shot. When Kidd's shooting and Vince is playmaking at the end of the game while RJ gets no touches in arguably his best game of the season I can't help but yell at my tv. This was such a frustrating loss between the rediculous calls from the refs (Krstic 'pushing' Ray Allen out of bounds) and the lack of production from anyone not name Cliff off the bench it's just disheartening. We coulda had this one.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This team is unwatchable anymore.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

reganomics813 said:


> Why did they go away from RJ at the end of the 4th? He was on this whole game. Least he could have done was drive the ball and get fouled and keep the game within a possession while Kidd decided to take another retarded in rhythm 3 (even tho he needs his feet set to hit them) and Vince who did alright but was seemingly unaware of how much time was left and looked like he was more into padding his stats and being the hero instead of getting us the best shot. When Kidd's shooting and Vince is playmaking at the end of the game while RJ gets no touches in arguably his best game of the season I can't help but yell at my tv. This was such a frustrating loss between the rediculous calls from the refs (Krstic 'pushing' Ray Allen out of bounds) and the lack of production from anyone not name Cliff off the bench it's just disheartening. We coulda had this one.


not at all. vince scored 6 in a row at one poitn to keep us in.

no matter how good RJ is, vince is the go-to guy at the end of the game, and he was great down the strech but couldn't overcome ray allen...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

in our last game 11 we are 3-8


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> one big positive thing is that Vince wad driving on every pocession in the 4th quarter, shooting 3 for 5 and ended up goign to the line 5 times. Now only if he can maintain that mentality for all 4 quarters of a basketball game.


Nobody can do that for the whole game.

I was liking his aggressiveness tonight too and he was efficient, 11-19. but disappointed with the loss. :curse:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

reganomics813 said:


> Why did they go away from RJ at the end of the 4th? He was on this whole game. Least he could have done was drive the ball and get fouled and keep the game within a possession while Kidd decided to take another retarded in rhythm 3 (even tho he needs his feet set to hit them) and Vince who did alright but was seemingly unaware of how much time was left and looked like he was more into padding his stats and being the hero instead of getting us the best shot. When Kidd's shooting and Vince is playmaking at the end of the game while RJ gets no touches in arguably his best game of the season I can't help but yell at my tv. This was such a frustrating loss between the rediculous calls from the refs (Krstic 'pushing' Ray Allen out of bounds) and the lack of production from anyone not name Cliff off the bench it's just disheartening. We coulda had this one.


Are you serious? Carter kept us in this game late in the game...He drove to the basket and won us some points. He was clutch!!!! but RJ also played a great game just that at the end the ball supposed to go to the hands of our best player and is not like he didn't deliver cuz he did....but some defensive mistakes cost us this game.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

bosh has never single handly put his team in the playoffs!!! Vince has done it 3 times!!!


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

squaleca said:


> bosh has never single handly put his team in the playoffs!!! Vince has done it 3 times!!!


 whoa that was random.. whats that have to do with anything??


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> not at all. vince scored 6 in a row at one poitn to keep us in.
> 
> no matter how good RJ is, vince is the go-to guy at the end of the game, and he was great down the strech but couldn't overcome ray allen...


I'm not argueing that he didn't keep it close but just because he's Vince doesn't mean that RJ should just take sit back and watch and not even touch the ball when he's having an amazing night. Vince kept it within a couple possessions but it took him forever on iso's to do it and basically cost us the game. In crunch time I want Jason setting up the offense plain and simple. All the iso's did was allow the Sonic bigmen to collect under the basket and allowed him to score 2 on them when they were up 5 or 7 with the clock in their favor. If Kidd was handling the ball we could have run a post up, pick and roll, something that could have had some more movement and capitalized on their lack of D and maybe even get an 'and 1' catching somone off of a poor rotation. It's hard to blame Vince because Frank was calling his number I just really question why we decided to make it Vince against the Sonics when we got back into the game by being running our sets and finding the open man.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

reganomics813 said:


> I'm not argueing that he didn't keep it close but just because he's Vince doesn't mean that RJ should just take sit back and watch and not even touch the ball when he's having an amazing night. Vince kept it within a couple possessions but it took him forever on iso's to do it and basically cost us the game. In crunch time I want Jason setting up the offense plain and simple. All the iso's did was allow the Sonic bigmen to collect under the basket and allowed him to score 2 on them when they were up 5 or 7 with the clock in their favor. If Kidd was handling the ball we could have run a post up, pick and roll, something that could have had some more movement and capitalized on their lack of D and maybe even get an 'and 1' catching somone off of a poor rotation. It's hard to blame Vince because Frank was calling his number I just really question why we decided to make it Vince against the Sonics when we got back into the game by being running our sets and finding the open man.


rj has proven lately he can't make shots when they count vince is proven


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

reganomics813 said:


> I'm not argueing that he didn't keep it close but just because he's Vince doesn't mean that RJ should just take sit back and watch and not even touch the ball when he's having an amazing night. Vince kept it within a couple possessions but it took him forever on iso's to do it and basically cost us the game. In crunch time I want Jason setting up the offense plain and simple. All the iso's did was allow the Sonic bigmen to collect under the basket and allowed him to score 2 on them when they were up 5 or 7 with the clock in their favor. If Kidd was handling the ball we could have run a post up, pick and roll, something that could have had some more movement and capitalized on their lack of D and maybe even get an 'and 1' catching somone off of a poor rotation. It's hard to blame Vince because Frank was calling his number I just really question why we decided to make it Vince against the Sonics when we got back into the game by being running our sets and finding the open man.


You complain too much.

I don't think RJ is complaining about it and its just you.

And I seriously don't think there was anything wrong with Frank given VC the ball in the finale minutes. It's like your saying Phill shouldn't call Kobe's number cus Odom is having a great game and his number should be called instead? This is crunch time we're talking about here.

Remember, that Carter got us with in two points and we had a chance to tie the game but the ball was on Kidd's hand in that possession and he messed it up. Now i'm not blaming him but if it was VC instead he might of actually tied the game cuz he was on firrrre.

But i feel ya, i just think this is you being a big RJ fan so i don't blame ya for bringing this up.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Are you serious? Carter kept us in this game late in the game...He drove to the basket and won us some points. He was clutch!!!! but RJ also played a great game just that at the end the ball supposed to go to the hands of our best player and is not like he didn't deliver cuz he did....but some defensive mistakes cost us this game.


I'm not blaming Vince. that was Frank's call, like I said in the post above here, but for RJ to not even touch it and have Vince rundown the shotclock when we were running out of possessions is odd to me. I respect the hell out of Vince as a playmaker but if we want him to be the hero then we could have run a set play where Vince got the ball in better scoring position where not so much time would be wasted him trying to get some space between his defender off of picks. We played awful D I totally agree but that's no excuse as to why we couldn't get better execution on the other end where we needed it when we needed it.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> You complain too much.
> 
> I don't think RJ is complaining about it and its just you.
> 
> ...


C'mon man don't be like that i'm simply asking a question. Why we didn't run a better gameplan when we were down. Asking a question like that is far from complaining. With all that work those guys put into getting back into the game for the final 2 minutes to evaporate as quickly as it did with nothing more than 'VC win it for us' drives me crazy. The Sonics baited us right into it and we fell hook line and sinker.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

reganomics813 said:


> C'mon man don't be like that i'm simply asking a question. Why we didn't run a better gameplan when we were down. Asking a question like that is far from complaining. With all that work those guys put into getting back into the game for the final 2 minutes to evaporate as quickly as it did with nothing more than 'VC win it for us' drives me crazy. The Sonics baited us right into it and we fell hook line and sinker.


I'm upset as you that we lost the game but to say VC cost us this game is simply laugable.

Cuz he did his best and kept us in it. If you ask me who was player of the game tonight, i'll say RJ for the 3 quarters but VC was the man in the 4th.

BTW, sorry if came off harsh....im just upset right now.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

reganomics813 said:


> I'm not blaming Vince. that was Frank's call, like I said in the post above here, but for RJ to not even touch it and have Vince rundown the shotclock when we were running out of possessions is odd to me. I respect the hell out of Vince as a playmaker but if we want him to be the hero then we could have run a set play where Vince got the ball in better scoring position where not so much time would be wasted him trying to get some space between his defender off of picks. We played awful D I totally agree but that's no excuse as to why we couldn't get better execution on the other end where we needed it when we needed it.


I agree with you. It was Frank's call. RJ did get to touch the ball a lot midway through the 4th, but in the last 2 minutes or so, it was all VC. The Nets should have brought him off screens for a catch and shoot or something. The dribbling took valuable ticks off the clock. Another thing that perplexed me was, why did they go to Cliffy on a few posessions late? It looked like he forces a shot in the lane once, and missed another shot.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> I'm upset as you that we lost the game but to say VC cost us this game is simply laugable.
> 
> Cuz he did his best and kept us in it. If you ask me who was player of the game tonight, i'll say RJ for the 3 quarters but VC was the man in the 4th.
> 
> BTW, sorry if came off harsh....im just upset right now.


How so? Carter had 10 points in the 4th. RJ had 8.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> I'm upset as you that we lost the game but to say VC cost us this game is simply laugable.
> 
> Cuz he did his best and kept us in it. If you ask me who was player of the game tonight, i'll say RJ for the 3 quarters but VC was the man in the 4th.


I'm not saying he cost us the game with his buckets! He did what he could with what was called for him. He scored and kept it within 2 possessions. Could he have gotten said bucklets easier and faster with a well designed play or two? Yes he could have. Take my original RJ statements out of it completely. I wish we managed the clock better and utilized something more than praying to god that Vince could carry us to victory. That's all, I'm not trying to bash Vince. Quite the opposite. I want our coaching staff to put him in a position to be a hero if that's what they chose to do.

I'm not trying to get ya worked up man. I'm super pi$$ed we lost this game too especailly when we could have put oursleves in better position to squeak out a W.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Aurelino said:


> How so? Carter had 10 points in the 4th. RJ had 8.


Carter's points came during crunch time.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hate to interrupt the lovefest but I gotta do this. I missed this for the game last night cause I've been working like a dog...

Vince Carter passed 3 players on the all-time scoring list...

186. Danny Ainge - 11,964
187. Mookie Blaylock - 11,962
*188. Vince Carter - 11,956*
189. Clyde Lovellette - 11,947
190. Herb Williams - 11.944
191. Sidney Moncrief - 11.931

The Nets are now on pace for a 43-39 record...one game ahead of last season


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> Carter's points came during crunch time.


I don't want to start another RJ vs VC argument, so I will stop here. 

I liked RJ on both sides of the floor. His defense on Lewis was very good, and he also hit the boards hard.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its just sad that the game were RJ and Vince both put up very good numbers their effort was basically wasted since it resulted in a loss. Hopefully this wont happen again


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Aurelino said:


> I don't want to start another RJ vs VC argument, so I will stop here.
> 
> I liked RJ on both sides of the floor. His defense on Lewis was very good, and he also hit the boards hard.


Why should you start it in the first place when I gave RJ his full props....plus whats wrong with saying VC was the man in the 4th? I like both players and never tend to compare them but you certainly wanted to with the "how so?" comment.

Ah if you hate the guy just say it and keep on praising Kobe.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> Why should you start it in the first place when I gave RJ his full props....plus whats wrong with saying VC was the man in the 4th? I like both players and never tend to compare them but you certainly wanted to with the "how so?" comment.
> 
> Ah if you hate the guy just say it and keep on praising Kobe.


Lol. I just said so because RJ had an influence in the 4th quarter until about 3 and a half left in the game. Vince was the man in the last 3 minutes or so. Your last comment is not even worthy of a response, as I have never really criticized Carter on this forum.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Its just sad that the game were RJ and Vince both put up very good numbers their effort was basically wasted since it resulted in a loss. Hopefully this wont happen again


Here here. The coaching staff has to take a long look at the tape of this game and realize their mistakes so as to avoid making them again. We seriously get killed in the same recurring ways every game. Adjustments need to be made.


----------

